
Adsense Kills Business  - nickb
http://www.blogaboutcrafts.com/index.php?/archives/67-Adsense-Kills-Business.html
======
zach
People really don't understand how much control they're losing when they put
AdSense on their site.

Case in point, Matthew Lesko, the question-mark-suit-wearing infomercial guy.
Inscrutably, on his sites where you can order his products, he has AdSense
ads. Visiting matthewlesko.com a week ago, one of the AdSense link units under
his picture simply read "Scam", while on mlesko.com a text ad warned "Don't
Buy That Grant Book!"

------
imsteve
Agreed. Adsense CPC advertising has horrible, pathetic return.

Unless you're a spammer with 5 million spam landing pages..

------
adnam
Amusing to see the article surrounded by three fat adsense blocks.

~~~
Goladus
Note that she's posting updates based on feedback she's getting.

Her blog is a 'free content' site, not a services site. She only has to worry
about keeping it clean enough to be comfortable to read. Her issue is with
sites ostensibly selling a product or service being cluttered with ads (for
competitors even!).

